# New Blue Marble Breeding Pairs



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys, got some videos here of my two breeding pairs. The girl who is mostly white has stunning sky blue spots, they come out as sort of pale steel though in the video, don't do her any justice at all. I'm planning on spawning both of these pairs after easter weekend 

Video 1

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy%20guys%20%20gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3662.mp4

Video 2

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y282/greentea191/Fishy guys gal/?action=view&current=MVI_3663.mp4


Also, the males in both videos have great fins. The male in video one, his fins are less even and rigid than the male in 2, but they're quite voluminous. Male 2 has absolutely perfect fins, amazing silver eyes, good thick body. He's the livelier of the two as well. I'm trying to decide if I should spawn him with the girl more like in coloration, or the whiter girl. The girl who is more blue has a tiny bit of red wash in her fins, and I love when the bettas are just blue and white, so I'm hoping to eliminate that. Let me know what you think.

Also I apologize for all the random noises, my cat was running around the house, doing her laps. lol


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Very pretty pairs you have there! Are they related?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow those are beautiful!


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

:shock::shock:


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I love the first male!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have to say they are unlike I have ever seen before!

Were they expensive.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

how lovely!!!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Very Nice! I wonder if A La Mode will get more blue and if one of these resulting spawn would go good with him?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Who's A La Mode?  Have any photos to post of him or her?

Who do you guys think I should spawn with who? Initially I was thinking two lighter colors with lighter, darker blue with darker male, as they are paired in the video. However, perhaps pairing the mostly white female with the marbled royal blue/steel male will produce more variety in the fry? What do you guys think?

The darker marbled male is larger and livelier, although slightly less aggressive, than the lighter male with blue eyes. I absolutely LOVE both of the females. They are stunning to me every time I look at them. I'm considering keeping them separate from my sorority just to keep their fins perfect.. Also thinking about spawning the male with both females and raising those spawns together because he has better finnage. Thoughts on this? I was thinking I could split a 20 gallon.

Thank you for the compliments everyone, and BL2033 they were $105 for the 4 fish - so about 26 dollars each. The first male, the lighter one with blue eyes, originally sold for over 100 on AB but the buyer didn't pay up, so I got him


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Oooh, I like the guy in the 1st vid. :-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there beautiful i love the 2nd girl


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's amazing. They look like they were painted or photoshopped. They are amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

